# Testmaster Notes for Download



## squishles10

I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages. Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:

http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html


----------



## Polysloman

squishles10 said:


> I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages. Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:
> http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html


Thank you for sharing. Keep posting! What is your depth choice. WR for me. 10940623:


----------



## IlPadrino

They hydrology and traffic look a lot like what was in the original notes when I took the class in April 2007. The culvert notes look an awful lot like Hydraulic Design of Culverts (you can get the whole thing at PE Notes References)

What did you think of the course?


----------



## squishles10

I got the link as a forward from a coworker. I'm taking it in April. She seems to have liked it a lot. Her only real studying was that course and she seems to be fairly organized, so I plan on going too. She said it looked familiar to what she already had but maybe the extra problems are new.

WR, but only if I can learn this stupid wastewater! I'm drowning in poo! :-(


----------



## Guest

squishles10 said:


> WR, but only if I can learn this stupid wastewater! I'm drowning in poo! :-(


Don't get overclocked with wastewater problems. Focus on unit operations, especially being able to convert quickly from MGD to GPD to ft3/s and figure things like sizing units, volume of wastewater, retention times, etc. These are the fundamentals you should understand. Don't try to learn advanced concepts like Waste Activated Sludge (WAS) and things like this - not a very efficient use of your time.

Best of luck!

JR


----------



## squishles10

jregieng said:


> Don't get overclocked with wastewater problems. Focus on unit operations, especially being able to convert quickly from MGD to GPD to ft3/s and figure things like sizing units, volume of wastewater, retention times, etc.


Lol- this is precisely the stuff I was skipping over last night bc I didn't even understand the question! At least I can convert though... *sigh*


----------



## owillis28

squishles10 said:


> I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages. Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:
> http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html


Does anyone have the transportation and traffic notes that have all equations and notes filled in???????????? I would LOVE to get my hands on it for a quick review this weekend.

owillis


----------



## Polysloman

owillis28 said:


> Does anyone have the transportation and traffic notes that have all equations and notes filled in???????????? I would LOVE to get my hands on it for a quick review this weekend.
> owillis


It's all there at the link above from testmasters. It worked for me. Try it 10940623:


----------



## ajay

Polysloman said:


> It's all there at the link above from testmasters. It worked for me. Try it 10940623:



yah, go to the testmasters link now, they fixed it now.


----------



## owillis28

Polysloman said:


> It's all there at the link above from testmasters. It worked for me. Try it 10940623:



Got it, thanks! The documents I downloaded a couple of days ago were missing some of the formulas.

owillis


----------



## Jennifer Price

squishles10,

You are my hero. This is exactly what I needed to summarize all my notes. This will go in the front of my reference notebooks!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## roadmonkey

Thanks a lot, I will be looking at today!


----------



## Suns Den

this is some good stuff SQ.


----------



## inspirit00

Thanks Squishles - this is awesome!


----------



## inspirit00

IlPadrino said:


> They hydrology and traffic look a lot like what was in the original notes when I took the class in April 2007. The culvert notes look an awful lot like Hydraulic Design of Culverts (you can get the whole thing at PE Notes References)
> What did you think of the course?


Can some one tell me how to access the PE notes on the pbwike site? https://penotes.pbwiki.com/References?msg=P...wiki%20password.


----------



## IlPadrino

inspirit00 said:


> Can some one tell me how to access the PE notes on the pbwike site? https://penotes.pbwiki.com/References?msg=P...wiki%20password.


It's all explained in this post: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4171


----------



## ROBIAMEIT

i got the "Hydrology and Ground Notes" and i have a question on one of the sample problems

can anyone help me out????

Number 6. in the Hydorlogy section.

they show a chart with "time interval", "Avg Intensity", "Inches for 20 minute intervals", and "Cumulative Inches".

how do you get the numbers for the "Cumulative Inches" ??

maybe im missing something but seems to me you just add the previous "inches for time interval" to get cumulative.

doesnt work.

it seems to peek at 1.7 in. about 4:00-4:20, then the "cumulative" goes back down to 0.10 in at 6:00 . . .how can a "cumulative" have a peak and then recede??? . . . . .

btw . . the answer is 1.7 in.


----------



## owillis28

ROBIAMEIT said:


> i got the "Hydrology and Ground Notes" and i have a question on one of the sample problems
> can anyone help me out????
> 
> Number 6. in the Hydorlogy section.
> 
> they show a chart with "time interval", "Avg Intensity", "Inches for 20 minute intervals", and "Cumulative Inches".
> 
> how do you get the numbers for the "Cumulative Inches" ??
> 
> maybe im missing something but seems to me you just add the previous "inches for time interval" to get cumulative.
> 
> doesnt work.
> 
> it seems to peek at 1.7 in. about 4:00-4:20, then the "cumulative" goes back down to 0.10 in at 6:00 . . .how can a "cumulative" have a peak and then recede??? . . . . .
> 
> btw . . the answer is 1.7 in.


I will try and take a look tonight. I want to say that there is a similar problem in the CEPE manual (10th Edition). Might be worth looking up.

owillis


----------



## boo

owillis28 said:


> Does anyone have the transportation and traffic notes that have all equations and notes filled in???????????? I would LOVE to get my hands on it for a quick review this weekend.
> owillis


give me your email i have some AM problems I can send you . and if you have some AM CONSTRUCTION AND STRUCTURAL problems can you please send them to me.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## boo

owillis28 said:


> Does anyone have the transportation and traffic notes that have all equations and notes filled in???????????? I would LOVE to get my hands on it for a quick review this weekend.
> owillis


give me your email i have some AM problems I can send you . and if you have some AM CONSTRUCTION AND STRUCTURAL problems can you please send them to me.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## ROBIAMEIT

thanks owillis28!!

i will check tonite and see if i cant figure it out . . . .

it kind of frustrates me!!


----------



## IlPadrino

ROBIAMEIT said:


> thanks owillis28!!
> i will check tonite and see if i cant figure it out . . . .
> 
> it kind of frustrates me!!


When you figure it out, why not add it to the PE Notes wiki? Pay forward and all...


----------



## owillis28

ROBIAMEIT said:


> i got the "Hydrology and Ground Notes" and i have a question on one of the sample problems
> can anyone help me out????
> 
> Number 6. in the Hydorlogy section.
> 
> they show a chart with "time interval", "Avg Intensity", "Inches for 20 minute intervals", and "Cumulative Inches".
> 
> how do you get the numbers for the "Cumulative Inches" ??
> 
> maybe im missing something but seems to me you just add the previous "inches for time interval" to get cumulative.
> 
> doesnt work.
> 
> it seems to peek at 1.7 in. about 4:00-4:20, then the "cumulative" goes back down to 0.10 in at 6:00 . . .how can a "cumulative" have a peak and then recede??? . . . . .
> 
> btw . . the answer is 1.7 in.


Did you figure out the answer to your question?

owillis


----------



## squishles10

ROBIAMEIT said:


> i got the "Hydrology and Ground Notes" and i have a question on one of the sample problems
> can anyone help me out????
> 
> Number 6. in the Hydorlogy section.
> 
> they show a chart with "time interval", "Avg Intensity", "Inches for 20 minute intervals", and "Cumulative Inches".
> 
> how do you get the numbers for the "Cumulative Inches" ??
> 
> maybe im missing something but seems to me you just add the previous "inches for time interval" to get cumulative.
> 
> doesnt work.
> 
> it seems to peek at 1.7 in. about 4:00-4:20, then the "cumulative" goes back down to 0.10 in at 6:00 . . .how can a "cumulative" have a peak and then recede??? . . . . .
> 
> btw . . the answer is 1.7 in.


Sorry, I missed this question being posted.

Cumulative inches are found by adding the cumulative inches for the last 3 intervals, ie the last hour. So 0.27 is 0+0.07+0.20, 1.13 is 0.30+0.40+0.43, 0.1 is 0.07+0.03+0. Do you see that? It's also why the first two boxes are blank- an hour hasn't passed yet.

See the pdf to follow the numbers I listed above if that doesn't make sense.


----------



## squishles10

FYI these are updated for the new exam format. There's a few construction section that might be useful to someone.


----------



## inspirit00

squishles10 said:


> FYI these are updated for the new exam format. There's a few construction section that might be useful to someone.


Great - thanks!


----------



## Casey

For those that managed to download the environmental engineering notes....

_Question 7B: Determine the toal amount of solids produced each day by the treatment plant. Assume a yield coefficient of *95 lb* suspended solids per lbm of BOD5 utilised._

I am guessing that the 95lb is a typo and should read 0.5 lb... as 95lb is way too high to make sense and the fact that they use 0.5 later on in the calculations and you never see the 95lb used would suggest that 0.5lb is the correct yield... Can anyone confirm this?

This environmental stuff is giving me a hard time... I am so glad I never went into the poo water business...


----------



## Casey

From the Testmaster's construction notes they use these factors called USCRF(n,i), USSFF(k,i), and PWCAF(f,i) for estimated formwork. Where would one find tables for these?

I am thinking of going to the library tomorrow and grabbing any available reference mentioned in the Testmaster's notes (i.e. Schexnayder and Nunnally)... Do these references include said tables?

And more importantly, does anyone think we will run into questions using these factors in the AM breadth exam?

Thanks


----------



## squishles10

It specifically says those notes are for the construction PM so I doubt it. The Testmasters course didn't even mention them. You should be fine without them.


----------



## squishles10

Updated again, this time with a LOT more links.


----------



## Guest

squishles10 said:


> Updated again, this time with a LOT more links.


Wow ... when it comes to finding exam material you are like pig finding truffles - dead on the money! lusone: I am sure all of your hard work WILL pay dividends starting at Beer O'Clock on Friday. :beerchug:

JR


----------



## tbob

squishles10 said:


> I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages.  Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:
> http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html



Do you know where can I find the links for PE Electrical?

Thank very much for sharing..

Bob.


----------



## tbob

squishles10 said:


> I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages. Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:
> http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html



Do you know where can I find the links for PE Electrical?

Thank very much for sharing..

Bob.


----------



## tbob

squishles10 said:


> I just got an email from Testmasters offering more notes in addition to the notes given in class. The hydrology and culvert notes are complete, the transportation and traffic seem to be missing the equations on a lot of pages, so maybe they'll fix that soon? Anyway, here is the link to what they have. Beware, it is a LOT. Each section is well over 100 pages. Hint for printing, 2 to a page, front and back made it reasonable and were still quite legible. :thumbs:
> http://www.testmasters.com/pecivilnotes.html



Do you know where can I find the links for PE Electrical?

Thank very much for sharing..

Bob.


----------



## Carlito

the link is dead... ?


----------



## Casey

carlitoUK said:


> the link is dead... ?



PM me and I can provide you with most of the downloads they had there....

I would assume that they would have the page back up or a similar page in the near future when classes start for the fall exam....


----------



## Ble_PE

is this link still dead? takes me to a page that says they can't find what I was looking for? Thanks.


----------

